
Facebook Falls from Grace, and Investors’ Stock Holdings Tumble Too - Sonnol53
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/29/business/facebook-stock.html
======
landcoctos
Facebook and many many other tech companies are built on gathering as much
data they can on their users.

Should people revolt (hint: they probably won't) tech is in for a world of
hurt.

~~~
Sonnol53
No I think the decision makers should take responsibility for harm it has
caused and acknowledge the dangers of these platforms and make modifications
accordingly.

